# BeagleBone Black Rev C with A8 processor



## pez (Feb 26, 2015)

iI'm looking at buying a BeagleBone Black with the aim of putting FreeBSD onto it.

Having just bought a Raspberry Pi 2, and found that we're not there yet, iI thought iI'd ask if anyone has successfully (and easily) gotten FreeBSD onto one of the latest BeagleBone Blacks recently.

http://www.element14.com/community/community/designcenter/single-board-computers/next-gen_beaglebone

Thanks,
Andrew


----------



## pallfreeman (Feb 27, 2015)

Yes. 11-CURRENT r279090 from the 21st of Feb.

Works fine off the SD card, problems with the eMMC. The ethernet is about 2 x faster than a Pi.

Ian.


----------



## acheron (Feb 27, 2015)

pallfreeman said:


> problems with the eMMC.
> Ian.


What is the problem with the eMMC?


----------



## pallfreeman (Mar 2, 2015)

acheron said:


> What is the problem with the eMMC?



I can read and write OK, but the 4Mb offset (reserved for the "gadget", I guess) has me confused:

```
=> 8192 7544832 mmcsd1 MBR (3.6G)
   8192 61 - free - (31K)
   8253 4095 1 !12 [active] (2.0M)
  12348 4036 - free - (2.0M)
  16384 7528448 2 freebsd (3.6G)
7544832 8192 - free - (4.0M)
```
Even if gpart(8) is doing the right thing, the copy-to-emmc script can't create the FAT partition:

```
+ gpart add -a 63 -b 63 -s 2m -t !12 mmcsd1
mmcsd1s1 added, but partition is not aligned on 4194304 bytes

+ newfs_msdos -L EMMCBOOT -F 12 /dev/mmcsd1s1
newfs_msdos: trim 4095 sectors to adjust to a multiple of 8192
newfs_msdos: meta data exceeds file system size

+ mount_msdosfs /dev/mmcsd1s1 /mnt
mount_msdosfs: /dev/mmcsd1s1: Invalid argument
```
I have no idea what newfs_msdos(8) is trying to tell me about meta data. Any clues gratefully received. 

Ian.


----------

